# scene painting question



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Im doing about 50 panels of brick/stone for a project and I wanted to know which technique you guys think would be the fastest at getting the job done.

Cutting out foam rubber brick shapes (5 diff. sizes)

Thats my method...Any other methods?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

For a set of columns I made a few years ago, I painted the entire thing in a dark gray. Then take one of those two sided sponges, the kind with the green scrubbie thing on one side. It's the perfect size for making bricks. I dipped that into white paint, scraped most of the paint off on the side of the tray, and then pressed it onto the paint. You can do a few bricks before reloading the sponge, but it goes really fast and looks pretty good too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

THeme ssaGE said:


> Im doing about 50 panels of brick/stone for a project and I wanted to know which technique you guys think would be the fastest at getting the job done.
> 
> Cutting out foam rubber brick shapes (5 diff. sizes)
> 
> Thats my method...Any other methods?


You can buy that scrubby material Trish talked about in small sheets (12x12 in sq) and use it as she suggested. Would give you some texture and be larger then the sponge type.


----------

